# 26/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, this week will mark the half way point of the challenge. Unfortunately I've missed several weeks lately. Luckily a few diehards have kept it rolling for us. Thanks to you all.  

This week I thought I'd do something different. I'm gonna throw a wild card. I want each person to choose a theme, post it up as early in the week as they can, and then take a shot based on that theme. Don't take a shot and then choose a theme. Be honest with yourself and do it right. Next week we will go back to a common theme for everyone as usual. Just thought this might be something fun for the midway point of the challenge. 

The theme is:

*WILD CARD*

And as usual, I have to post the rule garb... please read it and follow the time line requirements. 



Time frame for taking and submitting your photo is between the posting of this thread and next Monday at 8:00 PM. Photos taken outside that time frame are not eligible for submission to the challenge thread. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Browtine (Dec 13, 2010)

My personal theme will actually be card related... I'm going with "Jokers Wild", as in playing cards.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Well - I been thinking about trying some zoom blurs so why not this week?  That will be my wildcard challenge!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 13, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Well - I been thinking about trying some zoom blurs so why not this week?  That will be my wildcard challenge!



Good one! I done some zoom blur with Christmas lights and decorations last year and had a blast doin' it. Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 13, 2010)

well if we are gonna be pickin' early i am gonna say my wild card will be SILHOUETTE!!! i haven't shot one of those in a good while !


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 13, 2010)

*Zoom blur - Santa in tree*

So much better this year with the tripod - I struggled last year to try them hand held!  Here is a starter, but I'm sure I'll keep on messing around!  Too fun!


----------



## Niner (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW wvdawg!!  That is awesome!  I have to admit, I’ve never taken a snap like that.  

I doubt that's something I could do with my lil pointie shootie.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 13, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> So much better this year with the tripod - I struggled last year to try them hand held!  Here is a starter, but I'm sure I'll keep on messing around!  Too fun!



I really like that!


----------



## cornpile (Dec 14, 2010)

Great zoom blur ,Dawg.I think I will try for something in glass.....


----------



## Niner (Dec 14, 2010)

I think I will try somekindof water shot.

Daylight permitting, there's a small waterfall in my neighborhood that I've been meaning to get a snap of....or not.....we'll see.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm gonna try some kind of water shot too this week.  Great shot WV, very neat.


----------



## Browtine (Dec 14, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> So much better this year with the tripod - I struggled last year to try them hand held!  Here is a starter, but I'm sure I'll keep on messing around!  Too fun!



Nice shot!


----------



## Niner (Dec 14, 2010)

*Baby it's COLD outside!*

I've been meaning to take a shot of this for some time, drive past it on a daily basis....just never got around to it.

Rushed home from work today because the way this week is shaping up I didn't think I'd have time to do it otherwise.

I grabbed the cam and tripod and got to the spot about 20 mins before dark!  I don't think it turned out half bad.


----------



## carver (Dec 15, 2010)

cool shot Niner


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2010)

Great shots y'all!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 15, 2010)

Neat shot Niner!  Love the added effects with the ice!


----------



## captnkelli (Dec 15, 2010)

I wish I would have found this thread 25 weeks ago.  Better late than never!!  I saw in an earlier thread a picture of a bible verse.  What a fabulous Christmas card that would make so I am making that my personal challenge for the week.


----------



## Browtine (Dec 15, 2010)

Niner said:


> I've been meaning to take a shot of this for some time, drive past it on a daily basis....just never got around to it.
> 
> Rushed home from work today because the way this week is shaping up I didn't think I'd have time to do it otherwise.
> 
> I grabbed the cam and tripod and got to the spot about 20 mins before dark!  I don't think it turned out half bad.



That is downright beautiful!!!!!!!!! Just an awesome shot!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 15, 2010)

captnkelli said:


> I wish I would have found this thread 25 weeks ago.  Better late than never!!  I saw in an earlier thread a picture of a bible verse.  What a fabulous Christmas card that would make so I am making that my personal challenge for the week.



Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2010)

Had to change my mind from a drop of water  cause I'd already done something close to it in an earlier challenge and was havin a hard time deciding what to do but then I saw it so I had to wait till I posted this and it's going to be "RELAXED" now if my subjects will just stay put till I get the shot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2010)

Thankfully they where still cooperating after I made my post and so here ya go  RELAXTION at it's best


----------



## carver (Dec 15, 2010)

Great shots so far everyone,mine will have something to do with fish(I hope)


----------



## cornpile (Dec 16, 2010)

*Neat shots,everyone.*

Heres my try at shooting a chunk of glass


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow!  Neat perspective Cornpile!


----------



## carver (Dec 18, 2010)

*Ok here's mine...*

a three story copper fish.(The atlanta fish market) Atlanta,Ga.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool shot Jerry - and a good place to eat!


----------



## carver (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dennis,your "zoom blurs" were to cool.I wish all of you a    Merry Christmas or a happy holidays if that suits you better,and best wishes for the upcoming year.God Bless


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 19, 2010)

I didn't post a theme and then go get the pic, but have been wanting something alive that could utilize the "new" Lester D 105 Macro. 

Was getting some wood from the woodpile today and ran across this little fella. 

Was losing my light, and didn't feel like messing with flash. So had aperature at 2.8. The DOF of this lens is razor thin at 2.8. 

There's still a lot of learning to be had with this lens, but regardless, here's my pic for this challenge: 






BTW, had a chuckle at this little fella - he wasn't moving very fast when I ran across him. But I took him inside and put him inside a glass until I got my camera. Wasn't long inside the warm house and he was slap full of energy.


----------



## Browtine (Dec 19, 2010)

Great shots ya'll.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 20, 2010)

looks like i am gonna fail ya again this week chris.  when i picked my topic i didn't figure i would not see the sun for 6 days straight and now i am stuck at work !!!


----------

